# Eclipse-Projekte übersichtlicher machen



## CanisWega (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe eine möglicherweise dumme Frage, aber ich find da grad keine Lösung dazu 
Ist es möglich, meine etlichen Java-Files, die ich in einem Projekt habe in Ordner zu verstauen (der Übersichtlichkeit halber), ohne dabei die Verknüpfungen der verschiedenen Klassen untereinander zu verlieren? 
Ich sehe zwar, dass man im Package-Explorer Ordner erstellen kann, aber wenn ich da einige meiner Files reinschreibe, motzt Eclipse, dass er jene Dateien nicht mehr findet. 

Ich habe in meinem Projekt so an die 20 Java/Class Files und das wird mittlerweile ein bisschen unübersichtlich 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2007)

1. du solltest immer einen Source folder (in der Regel nennt man in 'src') erstellen. Eclipse erstellt dann einen passenden 'bin', somit werden java und .class Dateien automatisch getrennt.
2. Wenn du im Package Explorer (nicht im Navigator!) eine .java verschiebst, dann bietet dir Eclipse ein Refactoring an bei dem alle Referenzen umgebogen werden.
3. 'Ordner' sollten dich gar nicht interessieren, du machst nur packages, den Rest erledigt Eclipse
4. 'Ordner' gibt es nur in Windows (wohl ein Übersetzungsfehler), die Dinger heißen eigentlich Verzeichnisse


----------



## CanisWega (25. Okt 2007)

Alles was ich wissen musste. Vielen Dank!


----------

